# Wordpress: Abstand zwischen Header und Content



## Onbu77 (22. März 2017)

Hallo, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.  

Leider habe ich einen Abstand zwischen Header und Content und bekomme den leider nicht entfernt.
Könnt ihr mir helfen? Zwischen Slider und Header :-(

Wäre super, weiß mir nicht zu helfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Kathie



```
body {
    font-family: 'Roboto', serif;
    font-size: 14px;
    font-weight: 400;
    line-height: 24px;
    color: #666c72;
    background-color: #ffffff;
   
 pre {
    background: #f5f5f5;
    color: #666;
    font-family: monospace;
    font-size: 14px;
    margin: 20px 0;
    overflow: auto;
    padding: 20px;
    white-space: pre;
    white-space: pre-wrap;
    word-wrap: break-word;
}



blockquote {
    font-size: 14px;
    font-style: italic;
    font-weight: 400;
    background: #F6F7F7;
    border-left: none;
    margin:0px 0px 20px;
    padding: 30px 35px 30px 120px;
    position: relative;
}
blockquote:before{
    font-size: 6rem;
    color: #029FE1;
    left: 30px;
    top:20px;
    line-height: 1;
    display: table;
    position: absolute;
    content: "\275D";
    vertical-align: middle;
    padding-right: 15px;
    font-style: normal;
}
blockquote p{
    padding-left: 15px;
    border-left: 2px solid #EAEAEA;
}

blockquote blockquote {
    margin-right: 0;
}
blockquote cite,
blockquote small {
    font-size: 20px;
    font-weight: normal;
    font-weight: 700;
    color: #029FE1;
    text-align: center;
    display: block;
    margin-top: 20px;
}

blockquote em,
blockquote i {
    font-style: normal;
    font-weight: 300;
}

blockquote strong,
blockquote b {
    font-weight: 400;
}

small {
    font-size: smaller;
}

sub,
sup {
    font-size: 75%;
    line-height: 0;
    position: relative;
    vertical-align: baseline;
}

sup {
    top: -0.5em;
}

 sub {
    bottom: -0.25em;
}

 dl {
    margin: 0 0 20px;
  line-height: inherit;
}

dt {
    font-weight: bold;
  line-height: inherit;
}

 dd {
    margin: 0 0 20px;
  line-height: inherit;
}

 menu,
ol,
 ul {
    margin: 0px 0 15px;
    padding: 0 0 0 15px;
}

ol li,
ul li{
    list-style-type:inherit;
    color: inherit;
}
ul {
    list-style-type: disc;
}
 ul ul, ol ul {
    list-style-type: circle;
}
ul ul ul{
    list-style-type: square;
}
nav ul,
nav ol {
    list-style: none;
    list-style-image: none;
}

 li > ul,
 li > ol {
    margin: 0;
}
big {
    font-size: larger;
}
code {
    padding: 2px 4px;
    font-size: 90%;
    color: #c7254e;
    background-color: #f9f2f4;
    border-radius: 4px;
}
 kbd {
    padding: 2px 4px;
    font-size: 90%;
    color: #fff;
    background-color: #333;
    border-radius: 3px;
    -webkit-box-shadow: inset 0 -1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,.25);
    box-shadow: inset 0 -1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,.25);
}


figure {
    margin: 0;
}

fieldset {
    border: 1px solid #c0c0c0;
    margin: 0 2px;
    min-width: inherit;
    padding: 0.35em 0.625em 0.75em;
}

 legend {
    border: 0;
    padding: 0;
    white-space: normal;
}


button::-moz-focus-inner,
input::-moz-focus-inner {
    border: 0;
    padding: 0;
}

 textarea {
    overflow: auto;
    vertical-align: top;
}

 table {
    border-bottom: 1px solid #ededed;
    border-collapse: collapse;
    border-spacing: 0;
    font-size: 14px;
    line-height: 2;
    margin: 0 0 20px;
    width: 100%;
}

caption,
 th,
 td {
    font-weight: normal;
}

caption {
    font-size: 16px;
    margin: 20px 0;
}

 del {
    color: #333;
}
 ins {
    background: #fff9c0;
    text-decoration: none;
}
 hr {
    background-size: 4px 4px;
    border: 0;
    height: 1px;
    margin: 0 0 24px;
    border-top:1px solid #eee;
}

table {
  width: 100%;
}
 table th {
  text-align: left;
  border: 1px solid #ededed;
  padding: 2px 8px;
}
 table td {
  border: 1px solid #ededed;
  padding: 2px 8px;
}



/*================================
======     Global style     ======
=================================*/
.sticky {
   
}

----------  0.2. Pages' Rules  ----------
*/

.padding-top-100 {
    padding-top: 100px;
}

.padding-top-50 {
    padding-top: 50px;
}

.padding-bottom-100 {
    padding-bottom: 100px;
}

.padding-bottom-0 {
    padding-bottom: 0;


/*----------  2. style entry content ----------*/

.entry-content a {
    text-decoration: none;
}
.entry-content a:focus {
    outline: none;
}
.entry-content a:active,
.entry-content a:hover {
    outline: 0;
}
.entry-content h1,
.entry-content h2,
.entry-content h3,
.entry-content h4,
.entry-content h5,
.entry-content h6 {
    clear: both;
    font-family: inherit;
    line-height: 1.1;
    font-weight: 600;
    margin: 0px 0px 
}

.entry-content h1 {
    font-size: 36px;
    margin-top: 20px;
    margin-bottom: 10px;
}

.entry-content h2 {
    font-size: 30px;
    margin-top: 20px;
    margin-bottom: 10px;
}

.entry-content h3 {
    font-size: 22px;
    margin-top: 20px;
    margin-bottom: 10px;
}

.entry-content h4 {
    font-size: 20px;
    margin-top: 10px;
    margin-bottom: 10px;
}

.entry-content h5 {
    font-size: 18px;
    margin-top: 10px;
    margin-bottom: 10px;
}

.entry-content h6 {
    font-size: 16px;
    margin-top: 10px;
    margin-bottom: 10px;
   
}

.entry-content address {
    font-style: italic;
    margin: 0 0 24px;
}

.entry-content abbr[title] {
    border-bottom: 1px dotted;
}

.entry-content b,
.entry-content strong {
    font-weight: bold;
}

.entry-content dfn {
    font-style: italic;
}

.entry-content mark {
    background: #ff0;
    color: #000;
}

.entry-content p {
    margin: 0 0 20px;
}

.entry-content code,
.entry-content kbd,
.entry-content pre,
.entry-content samp {
    font-family: monospace, serif;
    font-size: 14px;
    -webkit-hyphens: none;
    -moz-hyphens:    none;
    -ms-hyphens:     none;
    hyphens:         none;
}

.entry-content pre {
    background: #f5f5f5;
    color: #666;
    font-family: monospace;
    font-size: 14px;
    margin: 20px 0;
    overflow: auto;
    padding: 20px;
    white-space: pre;
    white-space: pre-wrap;
    word-wrap: break-word;
}

.entry-content blockquote,
.entry-content q {
    -webkit-hyphens: none;
    -moz-hyphens:    none;
    -ms-hyphens:     none;
    hyphens:         none;
    quotes: none;
}

.entry-content blockquote:before,
.entry-content blockquote:after,
.entry-content q:before,
.entry-content q:after {
    content: "";
    content: none;
}

.entry-content blockquote {
    font-size: 14px;
    font-style: italic;
    font-weight: 400;
    background: #F6F7F7;
    border-left: none;
    margin:0px 0px 20px;
    padding: 30px 35px 30px 90px;
    position: relative;
}
.entry-content blockquote:before{
    font-size: 6rem;
    color: #029FE1;
    left: 30px;
    top:20px;
    line-height: 1;
    display: table;
    position: absolute;
    content: "\275D";
    vertical-align: middle;
    padding-right: 15px;
    font-style: normal;
}
.entry-content blockquote p{
    padding-left: 15px;
    border-left: 2px solid #EAEAEA;
}

.entry-content blockquote blockquote {
    margin-right: 0;
}


.entry-content blockquote cite,
.entry-content blockquote small {
    font-size: 20px;
    font-weight: normal;
    font-weight: 700;
    color: #029FE0;
    text-align: center;
    display: block;
    margin-top: 20px;
}

.entry-content blockquote em,
.entry-content blockquote i {
    font-style: normal;
    font-weight: 300;
}

.entry-content blockquote strong,
.entry-content blockquote b {
    font-weight: 400;
}

.entry-content small {
    font-size: smaller;
}

.entry-content sub,
.entry-content sup {
    font-size: 75%;
    line-height: 0;
    position: relative;
    vertical-align: baseline;
}

.entry-content sup {
    top: -0.5em;
}

.entry-content sub {
    bottom: -0.25em;
}

.entry-content dl {
    margin: 0 0 20px;
}

.entry-content dt {
    font-weight: bold;
}

.entry-content dd {
    margin: 0 0 20px;
}

.entry-content menu,
.entry-content ol,
.entry-content ul {
    margin: 0px 0 10px;
    padding: 0 0 0 30px;
}

.entry-content ol li,
.entry-content ul li{
    list-style-type:inherit;
    color: inherit;
}
.entry-content ul {
    list-style-type: disc;
}
.entry-content ul ul, .entry-content ol ul {
    list-style-type: circle;
}
.entry-content ul ul ul{
    list-style-type: square;
}
.entry-content nav ul,
.entry-content nav ol {
    list-style: none;
    list-style-image: none;
}

.entry-content li > ul,
.entry-content li > ol {
    margin: 0;
}
.entry-content big {
    font-size: larger;
}
.entry-content code {
    padding: 2px 4px;
    font-size: 90%;
    color: #c7254e;
    background-color: #f9f2f4;
    border-radius: 4px;
}
.entry-content kbd {
    padding: 2px 4px;
    font-size: 90%;
    color: #fff;
    background-color: #333;
    border-radius: 3px;
    -webkit-box-shadow: inset 0 -1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,.25);
    box-shadow: inset 0 -1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,.25);
}
.entry-content img {
    -ms-interpolation-mode: bicubic;
    border: 0;
    vertical-align: middle;
}

.entry-content svg:not(:root) {
    overflow: hidden;
}



.entry-content form {
    margin: 0;
}

.entry-content fieldset {
    border: 1px solid #c0c0c0;
    margin: 0 2px;
    min-width: inherit;
    padding: 0.35em 0.625em 0.75em;
}

.entry-content legend {
    border: 0;
    padding: 0;
    white-space: normal;
}

.entry-content button,
.entry-content input,
.entry-content select,
.entry-content textarea {
    font-size: 100%;
    margin: 0;
    max-width: 100%;
    vertical-align: baseline;
}

.entry-content button,
.entry-content input {
    line-height: normal;
}

.entry-content button,
.entry-content html input[type="button"],
.entry-content input[type="reset"],
.entry-content input[type="submit"] {
    -webkit-appearance: button;
    cursor: pointer;
}

.entry-content button[disabled],
.entry-content input[disabled] {
    cursor: default;
}

.entry-content input[type="checkbox"],
.entry-content input[type="radio"] {
    padding: 0;
}

.entry-content input[type="search"] {
    -webkit-appearance: textfield;
    padding-right: 2px; /* Don't cut off the webkit search cancel button */
    width: 270px;
}

.entry-content input[type="search"]::-webkit-search-decoration {
    -webkit-appearance: none;
}

.entry-content button::-moz-focus-inner,
.entry-content input::-moz-focus-inner {
    border: 0;
    padding: 0;
}

.entry-content textarea {
    overflow: auto;
    vertical-align: top;
}

.entry-content table {
    border-bottom: 1px solid #ededed;
    border-collapse: collapse;
    border-spacing: 0;
    font-size: 14px;
    line-height: 2;
    margin: 0 0 20px;
    width: 100%;
}

.entry-content caption,
.entry-content th,
.entry-content td {
    font-weight: normal;
}

.entry-content caption {
    font-size: 16px;
    margin: 20px 0;
}

.entry-content th {
    font-weight: bold;
    text-transform: uppercase;
}

.entry-content td {
    border-top: 1px solid #ededed;
    padding: 6px 10px 6px 0;
}
.entry-content del {
    color: #333;
}
.entry-content ins {
    background: #fff9c0;
    text-decoration: none;
}
.entry-content hr {
    background-size: 4px 4px;
    border: 0;
    height: 1px;
    margin: 0 0 24px;
    border-top:1px solid #eee;
}

.entry-content table {
  width: 100%;
}
.entry-content table th {
  text-align: left;
  border: 1px solid #ededed;
  padding: 8px;
  font-weight: 500;
}
.entry-content table thead th{
  font-weight: 700;
}
.entry-content table td {
  border: 1px solid #ededed;
  padding: 8px;
}
.entry-content table .odd td {
  background-color: #fcfcfc;
}
.aligncenter {
    display: block;
    margin-left: auto;
    margin-right: auto;
}
.entry-content img.aligncenter {
    margin: 5px auto;
}
.entry-content img.size-full,.entry-content img.size-large,.entry-content img.wp-post-image {
    height: auto;
    max-width: 100%;
}

.entry-content img,
.entry-content img,
.comment-content img[height],
img[class*="align"],
img[class*="wp-image-"],
img[class*="attachment-"] {
    height: auto;
}

.entry-content .alignleft {
    float: left;
}
.entry-content  .alignright {
    float: right;
}
.entry-content img.alignnone {
    margin: 5px 0;
}
.entry-content img.size-full,
.entry-content img.size-large,
.entry-content img.wp-post-image {
    height: auto;
    max-width: 100%;
}
.entry-content figure.wp-caption.alignleft, 
.entry-content img.alignleft{
    margin: 5px 20px 5px 0;
}
.entry-content figure.wp-caption.alignright,
.entry-content  img.alignright {
    margin: 5px 0 5px 20px;
}
.entry-content img.alignnone {
    margin: 5px 0;
}
.entry-content figure.alignnone{
     margin: 5px 0;
}
.entry-content embed,
.entry-content iframe,
.entry-content object,
.entry-content video {
    max-width: 100%;
}
.entry-content img, 
.entry-summary img, 
.comment-content img, 
.slz-widgets .widget img, 
.entry-content .wp-caption {
    max-width: 100%;
}
.entry-content .wp-caption .wp-caption-text, 
.entry-content .entry-caption, 
.entry-content .gallery-caption {
    font-size: 16px;
    font-style: italic;
    font-weight: 300;
    margin: 0 0 24px;
}

.entry-content  .nav-links{
    margin: 0 0 20px;
}
.entry-content  .nav-links:before{
    content:"";
    display: table;
}
.entry-content  .nav-links:after{
    content: "";
    display: table;
    clear: both;
}
.entry-content  .nav-links .nav-previous{
    display: block;
    width: 50%;
    float: left;
}
.entry-content  .nav-links .nav-next{
    display: block;
    width: 50%;
    float: right;

}
.entry-content  .nav-links .nav-previous a,
.entry-content  .nav-links .nav-next a{
    text-decoration: none;
    text-align: left;
}
.entry-content  .nav-links .nav-previous .meta-nav,
.entry-content  .nav-links .nav-next .meta-nav{
    margin-right: 5px;

}

.entry-content  .nav-links .post-title{
    font-weight: bold;
    display: block;
}


/*----------  8. block content  ----------*/
[class^="slz-block-item-"],
[class*="slz-block-item-"]{
    position: relative;
}

.block-content .entry-title{
    font-weight: 700;
    color: #555555;
}
.block-content .entry-title a{
    color: inherit;
}
.block-content .entry-title a:hover{
    color: #029FE0;
    text-decoration: none;
}
.block-content .entry-title + .block-info{
    margin-top: 15px;
    padding-top: 10px;
}
 .block-info{
    border-top: 1px solid #E7E7E7;
}
.blog-detail-wrapper >.block-info{
    padding-top: 15px;
}
.blog-detail-wrapper >.block-info li,
.block-content .block-info li{
    padding-left: 15px;
    padding-right: 15px;
}
.block-info .comment,
.block-info .view,
.block-info .author{
    display: inline-block;
}
.block-info .comment:before{
    font-family: 'FontAwesome';
    content: "\f086";
    display: inline-block;
    margin-right: 5px;
  font-style: normal;
}
.block-info .view:before{
    font-family: 'FontAwesome';
    content: "\f06e";
    display: inline-block;
    margin-right: 5px;
  font-style: normal;
}
/* .block-info .author:before{
    font-family: 'FontAwesome';
    content: "\f007";
    display: inline-block;
    margin-right: 5px;
  font-style: normal;
} */
.block-info + .entry-content,
.block-info + .entry-content{
    margin-top: 30px;
}

 .block-info .edit-link i{
    margin-right: 5px;
    font-style: normal;
}
.block-info li{
    padding-left: 15px;
    padding-right: 15px;
}
 .block-info li:first-child{
    padding-left: 0px;
}
.block-info li:last-child{
    padding-right: 0px;
}
 .block-info a:hover{
    text-decoration: none;
}
.entry-content + .entry-meta,
.entry-content + .entry-meta{
    margin-top: 25px;
}
.entry-meta + .comments-area{
    margin-top: 50px;
}
.block-content .read-more{
    display: inline-block;
    margin-top: 20px;
    padding: 6px 20px;
    border:1px solid #029FE0;
    color: #029FE0;
    border-radius: 2px;
    -webkit-border-radius: 2px;
    transition: all 0.3s ease;
    -webkit-transition: all 0.3s ease;
    -moz-transition: all 0.3s ease;
}
.block-content .read-more i{
    margin-left: 5px;
}
.block-content .read-more:hover{
    background-color: #029FE0;
    color: #FFFFFF;
}
/*---------- 9. content not found  ----------*/
.slz-article-not-found .heading{
    border-left: none;
    padding: 0px 0px;
    border-bottom:1px solid #E3E3E3;
    display: block;
    width: 100%;
    margin-bottom: 30px;
}
.slz-article-not-found .heading .title{
    text-transform: none;
    color: #555555;
    margin-bottom: 0px;

}
.slz-article-not-found .search-form{
    // border:1px solid #E3E3E3;
    width: 100%;
    position: relative;
    background: #FFFFFF;
   
}
.slz-article-not-found .search-form >label{
  display: none;
}
.slz-article-not-found .search-form .search-field{
  width: 100%;
  border: 1px solid #f0f0f0;
  padding: 10px 12px;
  background: transparent;
  font-size: 14px;
  line-height: 1.4;
  transition: all .3s ease;
  -webkit-transition: all .3s ease;
  -moz-transition: all .3s ease;
  -ms-transition: all .3s ease;
  -o-transition: all .3s ease;
}
.slz-article-not-found .search-form .search-field:focus {
  border-color: #a0a0a0;
}
.slz-article-not-found .search-form .search-submit{
    position: absolute;
    font-size: 0px;
    right: 0;
    top: 0;
    border:none;
    background: transparent;
    z-index: 1;
}
.slz-article-not-found .search-form .search-submit *,
.slz-article-not-found .search-form .search-submit .search-icon *{
    font-size: 14px;
}
.slz-article-not-found .search-form .search-submit .search-icon{
    font-size: 0px;
    line-height: 1.4;
}
.slz-article-not-found .search-form .search-submit .search-icon:before{
    font-family: 'FontAwesome';
    content: "\f002";
    display: inline-block;
    font-size: 14px;
    color: #029FE0;
    padding: 10px 12px;
}

/*----------  10. Password form  ----------*/
.post-password-form{
    position: relative;
    display: block;
    min-width: 350px;
}
.post-password-form label{
    display: inline-block;
  margin-bottom: 0px;
}
.post-password-form input[type="password"]{
    display: block;
    padding: 6px 12px;
    border:1px solid #E3E3E3;
    margin-right: 5px;
    font-size: 14px;
    line-height: 1.4;
    margin-top: 5px;
}
.post-password-form input[type="submit"]{
    padding: 6px 12px;
    border:1px solid #029FE0;
    background: #029FE0;
    color: #FFFFFF;
    border-radius: 2px;
    -webkit-border-radius: 2px;
    margin-top: 5px;
    font-size: 14px;
    display: inline-block;
    vertical-align: bottom;
}
.post-password-form input[type="submit"]:hover{
    background: #0287BF;
}


/*----------  11. Command title  ----------*/
.slz-title-command {
    position: relative;
    background-color: #fafafa;
}

.slz-title-command > .container {
    height: 100%;
}

.slz-title-command .title-command-wrapper {
    padding: 40px 0;
}

.slz-title-command .title-command-wrapper .title {
    line-height: 1.1;
    margin: 0 0 10px 0;
    text-transform: capitalize;
}

.slz-title-command .title-command-wrapper .breadcrumb {
    margin: 0;
    padding-left: 0;
    background: transparent;
    padding: 4px 15px 8px 0px;
} 

.slz-wrapper-content .wpb_content_element{
    margin-bottom: 0;
}


/*----------  archive header  ----------*/
.archive-header{
  padding-top: 80px;
  padding-bottom: 80px;
  background-color: #fafafa;
}



/*==================================
=            Responsive            =
==================================*/

@media screen and (max-width: 1024px) {
    /*----------  slz columns  ----------*/
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-4 .item:nth-child(-n + 4) {
        margin-top: 30px;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-4 .item:nth-child(-n + 3) {
        margin-top: 0;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-4 > .item {
        width: 33.3333%;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-5 .item:nth-child(-n + 5) {
        margin-top: 30px;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-5 .item:nth-child(-n + 4) {
        margin-top: 0;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-5 > .item {
        width: 25%;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-6 .item:nth-child(-n + 6) {
        margin-top: 30px;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-6 .item:nth-child(-n + 4) {
        margin-top: 0;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-6 > .item {
        width: 25%;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-7 .item:nth-child(-n + 7) {
        margin-top: 30px;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-7 .item:nth-child(-n + 4) {
        margin-top: 0;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-7 > .item {
        width: 25%;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-8 .item:nth-child(-n + 8) {
        margin-top: 30px;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-8 .item:nth-child(-n + 4) {
        margin-top: 0;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-8 > .item {
        width: 25%;
    }
}
@media screen and (min-width:992px) {
   
  .slz-sidebar-left .slz-sidebar-column,
  .slz-sidebar-right .slz-content-column{
      padding-right: 20px;
    }
  .slz-sidebar-left .slz-content-column,
  .slz-sidebar-right .slz-sidebar-column{
      padding-left: 20px;
    }
}
@media (min-width: 768px) and (max-width: 1018px) {
    .widget_calendar thead tr {
        line-height: 28px;
    }
    .widget_calendar tfoot td {
        border: none;
    }
    .widget_calendar td {
        padding: 5px 0;
    }
    .widget_calendar tfoot #prev {
        text-align: left;
    }
    .widget_calendar tfoot #next {
        text-align: right;
    }
    .widget_calendar tfoot a:hover {
        color: #4db2ec;
    }
}
@media screen and (min-width: 768px) {
  /*----------  1.9. Hover menu PC  ----------*/
  .menu-item-has-children:hover > .sub-menu,
  .menu-item-has-mega-menu:hover > .mega-menu {
    opacity: 1;
    z-index: 105;
    display: block;
    visibility: visible;
    transition-delay: 0.3s;
    -webkit-transition-delay: 0.3s;
  }

}
@media screen and (min-width:640px), screen\0 {
  body >.body-wrapper{
    overflow: hidden;
  }
}
@media screen and (max-width: 768px) {
    /*----------  slz columns  ----------*/

    .slz-list-block.slz-column-5 .item:nth-child(-n + 4),
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-6 .item:nth-child(-n + 4),
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-7 .item:nth-child(-n + 4),
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-8 .item:nth-child(-n + 4) {
        margin-top: 30px;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-5 .item:nth-child(-n + 3),
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-6 .item:nth-child(-n + 3),
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-7 .item:nth-child(-n + 3),
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-8 .item:nth-child(-n + 3) {
        margin-top: 0;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-5 > .item,
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-6 > .item,
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-7 > .item,
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-8 > .item {
        width: 33.3333%;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-4 .item:nth-child(-n + 3) {
        margin-top: 30px;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-4 .item:nth-child(-n + 2) {
        margin-top: 0;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-4 > .item {
        width: 50%;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-3 .item:nth-child(-n + 3) {
        margin-top: 30px;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-3 .item:nth-child(-n + 2) {
        margin-top: 0;
    }
    .slz-list-block.slz-column-3 > .item {
        width: 50%;
    }
```


----------



## abdellaui (22. März 2017)

Um welche CSS Klassen handelt es sich genau? Kannst du eventuell einen Live-Demo vorzeigen?


----------



## Onbu77 (22. März 2017)

Hallo Abdellaui,

leider kann ich dir das nicht sagen. Eine Demo kann ich nicht vorzeigen, da es ein privates Projekt ist. Der Abstand muss halt weg... 
Was meinst du mit CSS Klassen? Ich kenne mich damit nicht so gut aus... Hoffe man kann das irgendwie einfach lösen :-/
Ganz lieben Dank


----------



## abdellaui (22. März 2017)

Ich kann es nachvollziehen das du dein Projekt nicht jedem preisgeben möchtest.

CSS Klassen sind die jenigen die mit einem . (Punkt) anfangen. Um via CSS einem div/section designtechnische Attribute zu verweisen erteilt man div/section eine Klasse oder ID. 

Beispielsweiße sieht das im HTML so aus:


```
<div class="container header"></div>
```

Kannst du eventuell auf deiner Seite via F12 (Console) die Klasse des Headers und Footers ermitteln? Du müsstest dafür nur mit dem Maus auf die Bereiche fahren.


----------



## SpiceLab (22. März 2017)

Die Zeilen #295 - #330 für die Überschriften 1. - 6. Ordnung sind zumindest ein Anfang:

```
.entry-content h1 {
  ...
   margin-top: 20px;
   margin-bottom: 10px;
}
.entry-content h2 {
  ...
   margin-top: 20px;
   margin-bottom: 10px;
}
.entry-content h3 {
  ...
   margin-top: 20px;
   margin-bottom: 10px;
}
.entry-content h4 {
  ...
   margin-top: 10px;
   margin-bottom: 10px;
}
.entry-content h5 {
   ...
   margin-top: 10px;
   margin-bottom: 10px;
}
.entry-content h6 {
  ...
   margin-top: 10px;
   margin-bottom: 10px;
  }
```
Weiteres, wenn der schliessende HTML-Code vom Header- und beginnende des Contentbereichs (also der Übergang dieser beiden Seitenbereiche) vorliegt, welche weiteren Elemente / CSS-Klassen für unerwünschte Abstände im Textfluss sorgen.


----------

